# Dowel/Plug making options



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I am working on a commission with some oddly shaped legs and pieces and I think the best joinery to use will be floating tenons in the form of dowels and/or long plugs (untapered). I have made my own dowels before, but the setup is pretty tedious and results are not always great. I am looking for some deep capacity plug cutters and found these grizzly ones. Has anyone used these before? If not, what would you suggest for this situation. I'd like to be able to cut at least 2" long plugs.

Thanks


----------



## j_dubb (Jun 13, 2013)

Pretty funny that you posted this, as I just posted my review for these 2 days ago.

http://www.amazon.com/review/R2CSIS321NB987/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B000E305CQ

Having only used one other plug before (as noted in my review) I found these to be far superior to the one CMT I'd used before them. They produced great plugs for me so far.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks. I actually read that review on amazon yesterday. Good to hear you had a positive experience. Do they stay sharp?


----------



## j_dubb (Jun 13, 2013)

I honestly haven't logged enough mileage on mine to give a very good idea of how long they retain their initial sharpness. I used the 5/8" the most to cut about 50 plugs and it cruised through 'em all like buttah.


----------



## j_dubb (Jun 13, 2013)

You could go this route, too -


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I've actually tried that out. Along with Matthias Wandel's version. Not a big fan of either one. Heisz's version could work, but didn't for me, not to mention it is probably 2 hours of work for one size. Wandel's worked pretty well, but is tough to setup. I think I will give the grizzly a shot.


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

I have a new jig want a photo ?


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

That's ok, I've gone ahead and ordered the grizzly. Thanks though


----------

